# Understanding a plating certificate



## Dreckly (25 October 2009)

Is there a kind person out there who can help me in understanding a plating certificate.

I have been sent a copy for a box I am thinking of going to look at, and need to know what figures apply.

The certficate says that its gross vehicle weight is 4600 and its Train weight is 6600.  It also gives Axle weights.  Which figures show me the payload applicable to the box.

Many thanks


----------



## help1 (25 October 2009)

I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination - there will be people on here who know loads more. But having just filled out the VOSA forms for mine  gross weight is the total weight the lorry can carry on its own the train weight is with a trailer. In order to properly establish the payload you need to get it weighed without anything on then subtract from the gross weight. 

Hope that helps


----------



## LCobby (25 October 2009)

looks as if 4.6 tonnes is the maximum weight of the vehilce laden
So you would need a weighbridge ticket showing it unladen to wokr out your payload.  Unladen wieght will vary according to the type of body and fittings ut on the vehicle.
Is it an uprated type of small box, eg like a 3,5 tonne shape and chassis?
As it is 4.6 tonnes, a pre 1997 or C1 licience would be needed to drive it.


----------



## perfect11s (26 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is there a kind person out there who can help me in understanding a plating certificate.

I have been sent a copy for a box I am thinking of going to look at, and need to know what figures apply.

The certficate says that its gross vehicle weight is 4600 and its Train weight is 6600.  It also gives Axle weights.  Which figures show me the payload applicable to the box.

Many thanks 

[/ QUOTE ] Non of them  !!!  as Lcobby said  they are just the maximum alowable weights for the chassis,  you could be prosicuted for exceeding  any of them, so gross is the box AND its load, the axle weight is the max on each, and the train weight is the box and a trailer,  so you need to take it to a public weighbridge (Costs about £5) and put  the front wheels only on it first ..then the whole thing.. then just the back wheels (the guy at the weighbridge should  help you  if you ask for axle weights as well as the total) this will show how much it will legaly carry and show if its balanced, ...but if you just  want a rough idea what it could carry before you go further you could ask for a copy  of the brake test which will show semi acurate weight  readings...  hope this helps


----------

